# Centerpieces



## SarahSwagger (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I have decided that this year for my birthday I am going to throw a monster carnival themed party and i have lots of ideas but i am stuck when it comes to trying to come up with ideas for the centerpieces, any ideas?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Im adding these throughout my carnival, maybe they could be shortened and used as a centerpiece






or maybe you can do the popcorn boxes (plastic 2/$1 at Dollar Tree) filled with popcorn and bloody fingers or eyeballs...or covered in roaches...you could do some popcorn centerpieces some lollipop centerpieces covered in roaches like these






(DT has som plastic red and white ones but I love the real ones look) and some cotton candy with roaches






or in bags






I still need to add my bugs


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

How about this?


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

MidnightMistress said:


> How about this?
> View attachment 121216


​This is great!!! LOL


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Love those ideas! Wish i had thought of those when i did my carnival theme!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Either Crystal balls, stuffed animals you would get as prizes or decapitated clown heads (styrofoam head with nose and wig)


----------

